# Mirjam Weichselbraun



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun ist der Wahnsinn!!
Irgendwelche Gegenstimmen??


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

Was willst du uns mit diesem Post mitteilen?


----------



## begoodtonite (3 Mai 2011)

sag mal was willst du mit dieser flut an umfragen erreichen? zweitens gehört, das hier gechlossen, weil es weder umfrage noch sonstwas ist...es ist einfach nur schwachsinn. will sich da einer profilieren?


----------



## alexhoerath (3 Mai 2011)

stimmt, man sollte nur sinnvolle Umfragen machen und zusammen fügen und net zu jeden Star eine Umfrage


----------



## Buterfly (3 Mai 2011)

Da es sich hier nicht um eine Umfrage handelt
*Closed*


----------

